
Meanwhile in NZ: 10 GBit symmetric uplinks for households successfully tested - mschuster91
https://www.calix.com/press-release/2017/02--february-/calix-and-northpower-fibre-showcase-worlds-first-multi-wavelengt.html
======
mschuster91
Sorry for the editorialized title, the original one is way too long and
doesn't include the key point of symmetric 10 GBit/s connections.

